# Happy Thanksgiving!



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving whether by yourself or sharing it with family and friends. Give those dogs a special dinner too and enjoy the day off work. If you have to work, it sucks to be you.  :cheers:

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Guess it sucks to be me! But I’ll take the double time and a half for 12 hours over spending my first holiday alone. I do have a special treat in store for the DD when I get home tomorrow night! 

I second what Joe said. Happy Thanksgiving to one and all. I am certainly VERY thankful this year for my GP family and friends and all the knowledge, support and friendship given to me over the last year. 

~Jess


----------

